# Ways to lure a tegu out of its hide?



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

I would really enjoy being able to see Steve more, and was wondering if there are any tips/techniques to get him to come out more.....Any ideas?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 17, 2012)

Through his stomach. Dangle some food in front of his hide. Hasn't worked for me but I read it does for others. I'm hoping a pinky gets him out today. Going to grab some now hahah


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Through his stomach. Dangle some food in front of his hide. Hasn't worked for me but I read it does for others. I'm hoping a pinky gets him out today. Going to grab some now hahah



Will try  He is really shy and won't even eat outside of his enclosure so I'm not sure...I might try a worm, and if that doesn't work a pinky


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 17, 2012)

It'll take time, finally got mine out of the tank today without him freaking out... Much


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

Ntyvirus said:


> It'll take time, finally got mine out of the tank today without him freaking out... Much



lol yea...im just gonna let him do his thing. And hope for the best!


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't feel too bad, I got mine from Laura last Tuesday. Yesterday was the first time I've seen him, and that was just because I dug him out. Left a thawed pinky in the mouth of his cave, after warming it under the heat lamp, and that still didn't get him out. Back to the waiting game for him to come out on his own.


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine was burrowed in her hide, and I managed to lure her out with crickets. I would put a live cricket in front f the entrance and it would move around, and then *spring* she would pop halfway out of her hide to eat it. Then I would place another one further away, and she would come out after it. I think that the food was moveing was really helpfull to coaxing her out.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Mine was burrowed in her hide, and I managed to lure her out with crickets. I would put a live cricket in front f the entrance and it would move around, and then *spring* she would pop halfway out of her hide to eat it. Then I would place another one further away, and she would come out after it. I think that the food was moveing was really helpfull to coaxing her out.



I will definitely try that  Thanks!


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine are basking less in general, even the babies. I don't know if it is seasonal changes or what. We have had a slight but noticeable weather change in the last two weeks and all of my tegus are eating less and sleeping more. I have three little babies and they hide more (Deac's, another deposit, and mine).


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Mine are basking less in general, even the babies. I don't know if it is seasonal changes or what. We have had a slight but noticeable weather change in the last two weeks and all of my tegus are eating less and sleeping more. I have three little babies and they hide more (Deac's, another deposit, and mine).



Yea he comes out sometimes but not for long as he will block the entrance to his hide, and 2-3 hours later the blockage will be gone....lol


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay mines coming tomorrow right????


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm headed to Fed Ex now


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wooooooooot -dances-


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Wooooooooot -dances-



If your picking up at FedEx in the morning you'll see Amy and I there lol


----------



## Steven. (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Laura. Are your babies at pet bazaar?..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, but answered that on another thread.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol i saw 

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## kim86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Usually I drag my fingers around down in the substrate, and kinda bump into my dude's body but I don't pull him out, he just kinda comes out after waking up.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea I use a stick because I don't want bro get bit he jumps when found and u see the substrate move

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brica (Mar 4, 2014)

I too have been having trouble getting my tegu comfortable. It comes out frequently now and will lick around; even licking my gloved hand - and it's
Times are becoming habits. However I read and have been told it needs daily interaction in order to be sweet and I have yet
To get it into my hands after I moved it from the pet stores box into its cage. I don't want to force it into submission but the advice given to me was to simply grab it - regardless
Of it's nerves or jumping around like a madman - now this seems like a violation of trust to
Me, am I wrong?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 4, 2014)

brica said:


> I too have been having trouble getting my tegu comfortable. It comes out frequently now and will lick around; even licking my gloved hand - and it's
> Times are becoming habits. However I read and have been told it needs daily interaction in order to be sweet and I have yet
> To get it into my hands after I moved it from the pet stores box into its cage. I don't want to force it into submission but the advice given to me was to simply grab it - regardless
> Of it's nerves or jumping around like a madman - now this seems like a violation of trust to
> Me, am I wrong?


How long have you had the tegu? It needs some 2-3 weeks to settle before you begin any sort of handling/interaction IMO.


----------



## brica (Mar 4, 2014)

Probably about a month and a half now, possibly a few days past. It's now having it's second shed. Eating very happily when food is provided on daily or every other day basis. I'm also curious if the licking is friendliness - it doesn't appear to be anything but curiosity and acclamation to its surroundings but I had wondered that.


----------



## brica (Mar 4, 2014)

Btw this was a 5 month old(when purchased) Colombian gold .. And has never bitten me in the 3 times I handled him/her since getting him/her. Skitterish, but doesn't seem mean spirited


----------

